# If A Tree Falls: A Story of the Earth Liberation Front (documentary)



## bryanpaul (Sep 14, 2011)

*If A Tree Falls: A Story of the Earth Liberation Front*

'If a Tree Falls: A Story of the Earth Liberation Front' explores two pressing issues - environmentalism and terrorism - by lifting the veil on a radical environmental group the FBI calls America's "number one domestic terrorism threat." Daniel McGowan, a former member of the Earth Liberation Front, faces life in prison for two multimillion-dollar arsons against Oregon timber companies.
• Visit the If A Tree Falls: A Story of the Earth Liberation Front webpage
video---> http://video.pbs.org/video/2122024902#


----------



## pigpen (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks for posting this, i'd been looking for an online version since it came out earlier this year.

if you like this, you may also like Bold Native. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPe-sAK2fS0&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL7E20AA9F29840201

they use some real footage from a l f raids, but the story itslef is dramaticized and is by no means a documentary. still entertaining though.

thanks again for the post, ima smoke some hash and watch this right now.


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 14, 2011)

i love how there's an ad for goldman sachs before the video starts


----------



## godsahn (Sep 14, 2011)

I just got this off Netflix, I am pretty excited to watch it. I'll report back with my opinion when I'm done.


----------



## Nelco (Sep 14, 2011)

godsahn said:


> I just got this off Netflix, I am pretty excited to watch it. I'll report back with my opinion when I'm done.


i'll do the same...thanks for sharing it


----------



## godsahn (Sep 14, 2011)

on a somewhat related topic, here is a link to some pretty good free streaming movies along the same lines:
END: CIV
The Chicago Conspiracy
Breaking The Spell
pickAxe

http://crimethinc.com/movies/


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 15, 2011)

link---> http://www.fuckcopyright.blogspot.com/


----------



## godsahn (Sep 21, 2011)

Having known a good deal about the ELF/Green Scare before watching this movie, I didn't find anything too groundbreaking in it. With that said, I thought they did a good job illustrating both sides of the coin. I would like to have seen them talk a bit more about certain issues/topics relating to the ELF movement and the broader picture of things. End:CIV talks about some of the broader aspects I thought that may have been brought up in this movie.

If you are readily aware of the ELF you may not find it to groundbreaking, but none-the-less it is a good documentary that establishes a dialogue that I think could be more prevalent in todays social commentary.

7/10


----------



## bicycle (Oct 25, 2011)

write him!


----------

